

Gone Hunting - drakeballew
http://blog.unbabel.com/2015/01/19/gone-hunting/

======
dang
> With an estimated 11.9M visits in December, it gets as much traffic as
> Hacker News and Recode.net combined

Not sure where you got that about HN, but it's a wild underestimate.

